# Phrag. Fischer's Fire



## Drorchid (Jan 6, 2009)

Below is a picture of Phrag. Fischer's Fire. This hybrid is similar to Phrag. Firestorm (= Ruby Slippers x besseae), but Fischer's Fire is Super Rubies x besseae.







Robert


----------



## Elena (Jan 6, 2009)

Wow, gorgeous :smitten:


----------



## Wendy (Jan 6, 2009)

Breathtaking colour!


----------



## fbrem (Jan 6, 2009)

great color, really like the petals, nice


----------



## Hien (Jan 6, 2009)

What a flower to behold.
In this case, I can see the reason for making hybrids.


----------



## GuRu (Jan 6, 2009)

Hien said:


> What a flower to behold.
> In this case, I can see the reason for making hybrids.


You are right in this case and many others - but not all man made hybrids are worth the efforts. 
This flower looks great.
Best regards from Germany, rudolf


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 6, 2009)

:clap: so very appropriately named!


----------



## Berrak (Jan 6, 2009)

Yeah a colour explosion - very beutiful


----------



## Candace (Jan 6, 2009)

Wow.


----------



## shakkai (Jan 6, 2009)

Fantastic colour! Very nice besseae hybrid.


----------



## John M (Jan 6, 2009)

Super! Now to keep the colour and get the size and petal shape of kovachii!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 6, 2009)

amazing color!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jan 6, 2009)

Wow! This one is very stunning!


----------



## Magicboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:drool: WOW, that is a really good looking flower! And I must give you credit for the photo aswell! :clap:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 6, 2009)

Oh boy, that's a beauty. Cool name too.


----------



## Gilda (Jan 6, 2009)

Fire is right ! Awesome !!!:clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 6, 2009)

Another gorgeous one, Robert!


----------



## rdlsreno (Jan 6, 2009)

Wonderful stunning color!!!!:drool:


Ramon


----------



## chippybug10 (Jan 6, 2009)

exquisite!


----------



## Ron-NY (Jan 6, 2009)

drool worthy :drool:


----------



## ohio-guy (Jan 6, 2009)

wow, its a beaut. Is there a lot of variation in the progeny, or do they all have similar color and appearance?


----------



## Jorch (Jan 6, 2009)

Wow! Another stunning hybrid! :clap:


----------



## raymond (Jan 6, 2009)

Wow.:drool:


----------



## smartie2000 (Jan 7, 2009)

superb colour and the bloom looks quite large too!


----------



## phrag guy (Jan 7, 2009)

very nice,great colour,
love it


----------



## NYEric (Jan 7, 2009)

Yay besseae hybrids!
If you're wondering; yes, I did call and ask about getting one but there aren't any available!


----------



## toddybear (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm in love!


----------



## Drorchid (Jan 7, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Yay besseae hybrids!
> If you're wondering; yes, I did call and ask about getting one but there aren't any available!



Yep he did...It was good to talk to you Eric!

Yes unfortunately this is one of a kind, Jerry has had this clone for many years, but I think this is the only clone that survived from the cross. It is a reluctant bloomer, as I have only seen it in bloom 3 times in the last 10 years, and I believe it bloomed 4 years ago for the last time, so that is why I had to take the picture and share it with you guys, as it is an awesome flower.

We did make one cross with this guy. Jerry backcrossed it to Phrag. besseae, and he used the 4N 'Rob's Choice' clone. He was hoping for very large flowers that would be bright red in color, but the funny thing is that they looked almost identical to a regular besseae (I think it was due to the double dose of besseae from 'Rob's Choice' while Fischer's Fire is already 75% besseae). 

He named it Phrag. Mirage. Here is a picture:







Robert


----------



## NYEric (Jan 7, 2009)

Yes that is close to a besseae. Yay!!!! :rollhappy:


----------



## ohio-guy (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey Robert, it is so nice, would it not be worth it to try remaking it and hope for better floriferousness and viability in the second batch?
Or do you find if it is a poor performer once, the cross isn't worth another shot?


----------



## Drorchid (Jan 7, 2009)

ohio-guy said:


> Hey Robert, it is so nice, would it not be worth it to try remaking it and hope for better floriferousness and viability in the second batch?
> Or do you find if it is a poor performer once, the cross isn't worth another shot?



I agree, it is very nice and worth remaking. Hopefully with the newer generation besseae's as a parent it will be more vigorous. Unfortunately we don't have any blooming size Phrag. Super Rubies at the moment, but when we have (I remade that cross as well), I will remake Fischer's Fire.

Robert


----------



## Elena (Jan 7, 2009)

That Phrag. Mirage should come with a free pair of sunglasses  Wow!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 7, 2009)

Mirage is gorgeous, redder than besseaes that I've seen. Is it bigger or about the same size as besseae?


----------



## smartie2000 (Jan 8, 2009)

the colour and shape on Phrag. Mirage is perfect! *drool* Was besseae the pod parent?


----------



## P-chan (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm in love!! :smitten: Check out that color!!!


----------



## Drorchid (Jan 8, 2009)

smartie2000 said:


> the colour and shape on Phrag. Mirage is perfect! *drool* Was besseae the pod parent?



No, the Fischer's Fire was the pod parent.



SlipperFan said:


> Mirage is gorgeous, redder than besseaes that I've seen. Is it bigger or about the same size as besseae?



It is larger than a 2N besseae, but smaller than the 4N 'Rob's Choice' besseae parent. It does have very thick flowers; even more so than 'Rob's Choice'.

Robert


----------



## NYEric (Jan 8, 2009)

Yeah, OK you can put me down for one!


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 8, 2009)

Fantastic colour andf shape on the first one!!! That Phrag Mirage is gorgeous, too!!!


----------

